# Photoimpact Tutorials



## DirtyKizz (1. Juni 2004)

Also ich sehe ja Massenhaft Paint Shop Pro und Photo Shop tutorials, aber kaum Photoimpact tutorials... 
und das ist das einzige Grafik Proggi was ich habe =(
Ich habe auf meiner Seite auch schon einige geschrieben, aber ich wollt mal fragen ob es noch Leute gibt die da vielleicht welche haben...
aber nicht nur für z.b. Schneemänner machen sondern für so allgemeine sachen...
wäre lieb!

Bye Sarah =)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Google ist Dein Freund 
u.a. http://www.photoimpact.de/tutorials.htm wäre mein erster Anlaufpunkt 

Gruss


----------



## Dreamily (3. Juni 2004)

Da gibts doch massenhaft Seiten zu PhotoImpact Tutorials.

Schau doch einfach mal zu http://www.grafikland.com
Dort unter Suche kannst du nach Tutorials zu PhotoImpact suchen. Und im Forum wird einem auch gerne weitergeholfen.

Ausserdem wenn du bei google z.B. Tutorials+PI oder Tutorials+PhotoImpact mal eingibst werden sicherlich auch einige Seiten gefunden mit Tutorials.


----------

